
Irish Teen Wins 2019 Google Science Fair for Removing Microplastics from Water - jonbaer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trevornace/2019/07/30/irish-teen-wins-2019-google-science-fair-for-removing-microplastics-from-water/#3b1161db373f
======
btown
His project report is a tour de force: an entire homemade spectroscopy
apparatus, software-based analysis, statistics, industry outreach. Outstanding
work.

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-DbF1oV-
NG86RZ9bRTNXVDLH7_Q...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-DbF1oV-
NG86RZ9bRTNXVDLH7_QZcKFf/view)

------
keenmaster
“At 18 Ferreira has an impressive array of accomplishments. He is the curator
at the Schull Planetarium, speaks 3 languages fluently, won 12 previous
science fair competitions, plays the trumpet in an orchestra and has a minor
planet named after him by MIT.”

Good lord

------
vladojsem
really cool and simple method. hope it helps to turn this world into slightly
better place.

